

UK spends more on sex toys than on tea - an infographic - westiseast
http://www.minrivertea.com/blog/tea-infographic/

======
Revisor
Even though it's a promotional infographics, it higlights some interesting
connections and is pretty well made with regards to condensing and presenting
the information.

The parts on the % of population drinking tea and the difference between
younger and older people, and the part with consumption per capita convey the
information really effectively.

All in all upvoted not for the content, but for the presentation that I have
learned something from.

~~~
westiseast
Thanks - I understand your points, it's promotional and the content is not
super-interesting if you're not into tea, or not British maybe, but I'm glad
you like the presentation anyway. That's about 3 days work in there :)

~~~
Revisor
Oh, you did it? Very nice work!

Care to share something about it? What did you use to create it? What was the
process like?

~~~
westiseast
Yep, it was 'homemade' - in brief, I first made a list of the facts that I
want to show (eg. amount of tea imported), then did about 2 days of research.
Then I used photoshop, and traced outlines of images found from
images.google.com.

If you want a full version, I'll happily write a slightly longer how-to type
thing?

~~~
Revisor
Yes, more details would be great. You could write it as a blog post and submit
it to HN again.

~~~
westiseast
@Revisor - here it is:

<http://westiseast.co.uk/blog/how-to-make-an-infographic/>

The mechanics of making the vector images is already well covered by other
good photoshop guides (linked in the blog post) but the general steps I went
through are here. Hope it's helpful for you.

